
NP-complete problem solved with biological motors - aarestad
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/02/np-complete-problem-solved-with-biological-motors/
======
mywittyname
Isn't this the idea behind evolutionary algorithms? Just executed with protein
fibers instead of computers.

